# Suprise Trail Cam Pictures



## DowningAir (Oct 8, 2009)

I got these pictures from a family friend. He checked his trail cam this weekend and this is what he found.

I'm not a bear expert, but to me this looks like a big bear! Could anyone take a guess as to some details surrounding this bear (age/sex/size)? 

BTW, these images were captured in the northern lower penninsula. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ac87096 (May 26, 2010)

That's all I can say. It's a monster. WOW!


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Definitely a mature boar. Just guessing, I would say 9 plus in years and quite possibly 600 pounds. maybe. He is a big one.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Great pics! I might hang them on the door leaving the hunt shack for opening morning rifle, see how fast everyone walks to the stands in the dark after seeing what might be out there! HA


----------



## DowningAir (Oct 8, 2009)

GoNorthMore said:


> Great pics! I might hang them on the door leaving the hunt shack for opening morning rifle, see how fast everyone walks to the stands in the dark after seeing what might be out there! HA


I'm sure he'll do that! They get a good group up there for deer camp. These pictures were taken 15 feet from one of his bow stands. Sure everyone's going to have this guy on their mind heading out in the morning, haha!


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

He'd make me think twice about walking around in the dark. Great pics.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Have to agree with my buddy Musket...


----------



## mhofa (Jul 26, 2011)

my best guess judging by pictures.....375-450. hes def. a big mature bear but 600....come on fella's.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

500 plus. Easy in my opinion.


----------



## odabe (Nov 11, 2009)

I'v got a full mount of a 7' long bear that dressed @410 lbs. & this bear looks every bit as big in my opinion.If I was going to place a bet on the weight I'd go 500#s.


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man that is a freaking huge bear.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

No doubt that bear is 500+


----------

